# National Geographic: Inside the GB's/QP's



## Rabid Badger (Feb 19, 2008)

Ravage: We're trying to talk you out of Helo-driver....in case you hadn't noticed.....

*Inside Special Forces DVD and Video*

http://shop.nationalgeographic.com/product/919/1538/128.html



> With unprecedented access, National Geographic goes deep into the secret world of U.S. Special Operations and tells the story of this highly skilled, elite group of soldiers from the inside out. With roots traceable to the French and Indian War, the Special Forces military unit has evolved over several centuries to serve an integral role in the U.S. military campaign. Inside Special Forces follows these soldiers as they make their way from the training camp to the battlefield to face an unpredictable enemy in an unfamiliar land.



The side bars on this site below are as interesting as the videos.

http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/channel/green-berets/videos.html

;);)


----------



## Ravage (Feb 19, 2008)

I've got these vids :)

Inside Special Forces has a cool, yet short clip with a MH-6J in it


----------



## Rabid Badger (Feb 19, 2008)

Ravage said:


> I've got these vids :)
> 
> Inside Special Forces has a cool, yet short clip with a MH-6J in it



HAHAHA you are stuck on that little bird, aren't ya....

The first link is the vid from an assault in Iraq...hasn't been out that long.....

NSDQ... ;);)


----------



## Ravage (Feb 19, 2008)

I know my chances, to fly a Little Bird would be like Ravage + Jessica Biel + Jess Alba :)
I'll focus on finishing school first.


----------



## Frisco (Mar 2, 2008)

razor_baghdad said:


> NSDQ... ;);)


 could that be 160th SOAR?


----------



## car (Mar 2, 2008)

Ravage said:


> I know my chances, to fly a Little Bird would be like Ravage + Jessica Biel + Jess Alba :)
> I'll focus on finishing school first.



The odds are smaller that that, l'il brother.


----------



## Swill (Mar 3, 2008)

C/Maj. Francisco said:


> could that be 160th SOAR?



Actually, young Cadet, NSDQ stands for "Non Sequitur, Don Quixote."

Non sequitur, as we all know, is latin for "it does not follow." Don Quixote is the story of a man who has read so many stories (instead of eating and sleeping) of others' lives, that he eventually loses his mind and begins to believe he is the subject of those stories.

In the Army, when someone says "Non Sequitir, Don Quixote" it is tantamount to saying, "Look, man, you're deluding yourself with all these crazy ideas and you aren't making sense."

So, when Razor says "NSDQ" to Ravage, he is trying to help him realize that pursuing a more realistic profession, like bus driver or Hooters employee, is more sensible.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Mar 3, 2008)

Swill said:


> Actually, young Cadet, NSDQ stands for "Non Sequitur, Don Quixote."
> 
> Non sequitur, as we all know, is latin for "it does not follow." Don Quixote is the story of a man who has read so many stories (instead of eating and sleeping) of others' lives, that he eventually loses his mind and begins to believe he is the subject of those stories.
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHA.......Nice....... ;);)        .           .          .     ;)


----------



## Ravage (Mar 3, 2008)

Swill said:


> or Hooters employee *tester*, is more sensible.



Yeah, you know that sounds quite tempting


----------



## Soldado (May 31, 2013)

Well, after search a lot I didn't find this documentary on other site than Youtube and I can't see it in Youtube( because of my country), so I wonder if someone knows any other site to see it.


----------



## amlove21 (May 31, 2013)

Swill said:


> Actually, young Cadet, NSDQ stands for "Non Sequitur, Don Quixote."
> 
> Non sequitur, as we all know, is latin for "it does not follow." Don Quixote is the story of a man who has read so many stories (instead of eating and sleeping) of others' lives, that he eventually loses his mind and begins to believe he is the subject of those stories.
> 
> ...


 
Trolling level: OVER 9000!


----------



## Marauder06 (May 31, 2013)

Swill said:


> Actually, young Cadet, NSDQ stands for "Non Sequitur, Don Quixote."
> 
> Non sequitur, as we all know, is latin for "it does not follow." Don Quixote is the story of a man who has read so many stories (instead of eating and sleeping) of others' lives, that he eventually loses his mind and begins to believe he is the subject of those stories.
> 
> ...


 

lol!  Night Stalker, Don't Quit your day job.


----------



## Daedalus (Jun 1, 2013)

Soldado said:


> Well, after search a lot I didn't find this documentary on other site than Youtube and I can't see it in Youtube( because of my country), so I wonder if someone knows any other site to see it.


 
If you have Netflix you can watch it through that I believe.


----------

